# this is why i think its candida



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

probiotics help me, a lot. that the main thing, if i miss a few or they lose their strength i will get the burning sensation and an itch i have there gets 10 times worse.

but the other major reason is i recently started using an ant fungal cream called daktarin, i have used anti fungals before but nothing cured it completely. i was then pescribed a topical steroid which did work but temporarily, it was after using it for a 14 day period that my problems started so i told myself i would go a long time without using a cream again. so i used daktarin and my bowel movements have completely changed. normally i overload on garlic as it makes my bm's soft and i just feel better for eating. but now nothing will make my bm soft, it comes out the same way as when i was a teenager. i also dont get loads of gas 3.5 hrs after a meal. i also (unfortunately) dont get this great urgency in the morning as soon as i stand up anymore.

so i think our/my problem is the bowels being open causing leaky gas but also causes an overgrowth of candida. i think i have a candida infection around my anal area and that it seeps in along with the outside air. i may just have stopped it so it will be interesting what happens now. just now i had a bm that was so good i didnt need to wipe, thats not happened for as long as i can remember.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

if you have itchy sensation around anus why dont you consider parasite? Because parasite is really famous for the itchy feeling


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

i get a discharge which dies down after i use this daktarin cream, and the probiotics stop 90% of the itch, so I'm fairly sure it's candida or some kind of bacteria. it also stops this eczema happening to my groin.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

Eventhough I dont know how your probiotic stop the itch. but if the cream work it may be parasite. Did you use the cream for your anal area? what time did you use it and for how long? How did you apply it?

Do you know that roundworm is really famous for the itchy problems around anus? Roundworms are going out and lying eggs is the reason why you have itchy feeling around there. One representative of roundworm is pinworm but there are the other. Testing for parasite in fece cannot find it because it does not lay eggs in the fece. They have a test finding the eggs around anus for roundworm. and medicine cannot stop roundworm. Many people used many medicine and still have parasite in their feces & enema.


----------



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

its candida, its not a parasite. there is a discharge which isnt there when i take the anti fungal cream.


----------



## Maria Slan (Jul 16, 2013)

ok, your choice.


----------



## nono (Jun 10, 2013)

I dont have any feeling down there...

my smell just comes out of my skin, only frm my tummy (left side) ...

within 2 seconds of eating some peanuts the smell becoms so extreme tht I can smell it myself (which normally I cant)

It can be only 2 things

my stomach or pancreas is inflamed

or there is yeast in my stomach


----------



## embarrassed (Mar 15, 2013)

Question for Nono,
Do you scratch in the area of the pancreas also? But not sure why? I think you maybe correct in the issue with pancreas. If it is swollen or full of bacteria, the enzymes secreted on ANYTHING ingested would be mixed with bacteria and creating the leaky gas we have.

Interesting.


----------



## thickthighs1 (Apr 12, 2013)

If it was your pancreas you would be in the hospital. My guess is its candida


----------



## horizonzero (Nov 17, 2013)

Through my what can help you is an antifungal cream called Nizoral to be used with Grape Seed extract.

You mix the Grape seed drops with water and drink it three times a day. You then dab it (diluted of course) onto the area.

You then apply the Nizoral cream which can be purchased relatively cheaply on ebay.

Fights it internally and externally

I've experienced everything you have and I can assure you it's not candida-

Read my story here and what i'm doing to stop it http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/168848-leaky-gasfbo-hopefully-the-end-is-in-sight-people/


----------

